# New from GA



## KeithO

Just ordered a Hog Island Skiff SW16. Hopefully will have the boat in the next 4 weeks. Great info on this site to help me in rigging my boat...


----------



## GG34

Welcome. Where in GA?


----------



## KeithO

GG34 said:


> Welcome. Where in GA?


Cumming, GA...


----------



## Rooster

Hi Keith - this is Trouty Mouth on NGTO. Microskiff is a great site!


----------



## flysalt060

if you have not seen kevin arceulo hog island on lanier already,try and get in contact with him.Fluffy's had nearly 2 years of fine tuning it.


----------



## KeithO

flysalt060 said:


> if you have not seen kevin arceulo hog island on lanier already,try and get in contact with him.Fluffy's had nearly 2 years of fine tuning it.


Yup...I'm friends with Kevin and have fished his boat. Thanks for looking out!


----------



## flysalt060

Good. Since my bote stays waay south and I am tying coyotes I will buy u gas. Stripers on Lanier. And have u ever jumped poon out of a Carolina skiff?


----------



## Guest

I was just about to ask if you knew Fluffy and had seen his HI skiff.


----------



## KeithO

Greg Lyles said:


> I was just about to ask if you knew Fluffy and had seen his HI skiff.


Yes, know Fluffy well and have been on a test run on his HI.


----------



## HelthInsXpert

If you're in the Cumming area you should look up my friend Ben Studer at the Boat Shop if you ever need anything. He's a great guy and knows his stuff. Wish I lived up in that area still.


----------



## Northwoods Skiffsman

KeithO, Any update on your Hog Island? I’ve heard a lot about them. What made you choose that over the other options out there?


----------



## KeithO

Northwoods Skiffsman said:


> KeithO, Any update on your Hog Island? I’ve heard a lot about them. What made you choose that over the other options out there?


I should have the boat in the next two weeks. Just waiting on some accessories to get to Big Franks Outdoors in Knoxville so he can finish putting everything together. 

I chose the HI SW16 because, for the type of fishing I do here in GA, it is the closest I could get to meeting all of my needs (without having multiple boats). I wanted something that I could use on the lakes and rivers (and to occasionally take down to the coast). For the river it’s pretty much indestructible, and with the jet on it I’ll pretty much have full access of the river. I previously had a G3 with a prop for the river of which I busted a couple of props trying to get to places I shouldn’t have. I also had a fiberglass boat for the lake. I sold the G3 and am in the process of selling the lake boat, so was able to go from 2 boats to 1 with the HI. I’ll post more when I get it. For anyone close to Knoxville looking to get a HI, I would highly recommend Big Franks; he has been great to work with and will pull everything together for you from soup to nuts (which can be a challenge with the Hog Islands here in the southeast). Additionally his price on the Tohatsu 50/35 jet was by far the best price I could find.


----------



## Northwoods Skiffsman

Nice. Bet you can't wait to get it on the water.


----------



## Greg Allison

Congrats, I acquired a Hog Island in January, I have loved fishing out of it. What accessories did you add?


----------



## KeithO

Greg Allison said:


> Congrats, I acquired a Hog Island in January, I have loved fishing out of it. What accessories did you add?


I just got the front cap so I could mount a trolling motor and the rear deck. I’ll be adding a Fishmaster grab bar as I got a good deal on it from a friend. I fabricated my own rod tubes (see attached) and bought the rod holders from Saltwater Solutions. Now I just need the boat lol.


----------



## Greg Allison

I have about the same stuff plus a row set up. I am going to work on designing a grab bar/foot brace for rowing. I was thinking of mounting a fishfinder on it so i see it while driving, and rotate it for viewing when rowing. What material are those rod holders?


----------



## KeithO

Greg Allison said:


> I have about the same stuff plus a row set up. I am going to work on designing a grab bar/foot brace for rowing. I was thinking of mounting a fishfinder on it so i see it while driving, and rotate it for viewing when rowing. What material are those rod holders?


The rod tube holders are made out of starboard. The tubes are thin walled PVC that I flanged out the ends on. I’m also going to add a FF/GPS. I forgot to mention I bought the grab bar storage box from Shallow Water Solutions as well, I’m going to mount the FF on that with a ram mount. I might add the oar mounts at a later date if needed.


----------

